# CPC certification versus an associate's degree in medical coding



## jennbrad (Jun 28, 2016)

I am a certified medical coder currently employed with an FQHC. I am just curious as to how many people went on to get an associate's degree in the coding profession and if that made much of a difference in helping them get a job, and if so how much of a difference in pay was there. I want to further my education in this field but not real sure if I should just go for another certification in something else or if I should just try to get my associates degree first and go from there. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## akj (Jun 28, 2016)

I already had my associate's degree when I started my coding job, but getting CPC certification was mandatory to keep the position.  The associates degree was not a requirement, though.


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 28, 2016)

If you end up with the exact same qualifications as another applicant and one has a degree and one doesn't, that may make a difference in hiring. I have my CPC and now I'm going to school but not for medical coding I think it would be silly to do so. I had to laugh when the advisor at the community college told me I should go for a certificate in Medical coding when I gave my background and that I had a CPC. Maybe a related degree like business administration may be a good idea. 

I'm enrolled in a computer information systems associates degree program so I can get into healthcare data analysis. Hoping to transfer into a bachelors degree program for Big Data analysis but who knows


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 28, 2016)

I can say for certain that without my degree I would not have the job I have nor the pay that goes with it.


----------



## Jazmine73 (Jun 30, 2016)

*CPC vs associate's degree*

Whether you should pursue your associate's degree really depends on what you plan to do, your employer, and your location. When I finished coding school, noone would give you a chance without prior coding experience if you were a CPC-A. However, they were accepting RHITs without experience. Which is ironic because not all RHITs know how to code nor want to. The RHIT is more of a management degree. If you plan on going into management, go for it. If you plan on coding, I'd advise you to get coding credentials. If you plan on managing a coding department I'd strongly encourage you to get both. Good luck!

Jazmine Brock, RHIT, CPC, CCS


----------

